# Gois Lawyer?



## cavewoman (Sep 28, 2016)

Greetings,

Can anyone recommend a good English speaking Lawyer in Gois?
I am from the UK.....about to start the process of buying a small piece of land and would appreciate any personal recommendation.


Much appreciated


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

There are two English speaking lawyers in Gois one a man anther the other a woman you can choose. When you have posted five time i can send a PM for you.

Both are known to me and they are both very good.

Krystyna


----------



## cavewoman (Sep 28, 2016)

Wonderful. Will post two more posts . Thank you.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I can recommend Gois but not a lawyer, some of my friends go there every year.


----------

